

Why thinking typographically ruins your site - cwan
http://www.yourinspirationweb.com/en/why-thinking-typographically-ruins-your-site/

======
huxley
It has some tiny little kernels (text-sizing can cause problems) among a whole
lot of chaff, but the real problem is that what they are describing and
identifying really has nothing to do with typography per se.

If you're interested, you'd benefit more from picking up a book like
Bulletproof Web Design which created practical approaches to dealing with the
text-sizing problems 5 years ago when the first edition came out.

------
dschaffner
I think it's thinking people might read your site when it's crapped up with
ads, that might be ruining your site.

------
Mz
I think the site is hideous (and not very readable), so I didn't bother to
read their advice on site design.

~~~
Umalu
I thought the site itself was the advice, in a "don't do this" kind of way.

